# Local vg/pg vs international



## Strontium (11/10/16)

is there a difference between local and international? 
I've made a few recipes in a 70/30 3mg premix base and they all taste like ass. The recipes are all tried and tested winners but the juice comes out tasting "oily"
The last one I made was Mustard Milk, it's steeped for 5 days n still tastes oily n crap. I'm following the recipes exactly so the only variable is the base, which is from a local supplier that claims the premixed base is 99.7% pure.


----------



## YeOldeOke (11/10/16)

@Strontium If you think it is the base a cheap, rough and ready way to confirm would be to get a small bottle of VG from Dischem, mix it with distilled water 90/10 and try a recipe in that. Not the greatest but will do for a test.

Or, I suppose, just vape a bit of the base with no flavour. 

Local VG BP and PG USP should be same as international. Nic is another story. Any idea what nicotine is used in there?


----------



## ET (12/10/16)

Just vape your premix base straight and that's the easiest way to see if it's the base or the recipe


----------



## Strontium (12/10/16)

Thanks guys, I'll do that today.


----------



## Strontium (12/10/16)

Vaped the base and it's fine, checked my flavours and seems like it's the Vbic tfa. I don't know if concentrates can go off but I definitely don't get a vanilla or ice cream smell off it.


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/10/16)

How old is it? Yes flavours do go off, but normally your shelf life should be about a year.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Strontium (12/10/16)

It's brand new, couple of weeks max. It just smells vile and tastes worse. I let the guys at Atomix taste the mix (2 flavour mix tfa strawberry and Vbic) and @Frostbite eyes almost popped out


----------



## Strontium (12/10/16)

If this is what I've got to look forward to, I can see diy juice being very short lived lol


----------



## YeOldeOke (12/10/16)

Generally if you keep your concentrates etc in a coolish darkish cupboardish place they should be ok for a while(ish) 

(Nic is always a special case.)


----------



## Strontium (12/10/16)

Vbic is gonna have a cool dark place in the bin. 
I made 100ml mix so only 2mls left on that concentrate, just a pity it wasted my strawberry

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

